# Tire, suspension psi questions ...



## thomasamski (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm still a newbie when it comes to RVing and still have basic questions. Can anyone tell me the correct tire pressure for a 2007 27-foot Coachmen Freelander. Someone said 80 psi in the rear tires and 65 for the front. Is that accurate.

   Also, what is the correct pressure for the air assisted suspension? Someone said 50 psi. Is that accurate?
Can the air machines at gas stations be used to service RV tires, or do I need to take the rig to a truck stop?

   Thank you all for your help.

Tom


----------



## C Nash (Jul 29, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

The tire pressure should be stamped on the tire sidewall.  Max pressure when cold.  Do you have the owner manual.  RV needs to be weighed for correct tire pressure 4 corners.  Are the tires original?  Very few gas stations have enough pressure to inflate to high pressure.  Is the rv a class A or C.  I have a 32 ft Class A that takes 95 cold max.  No opinion on air supension


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

RE: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

IMO i run my tires at the max psi on the tire ,, it helps with the sway and such ,, also on the air ride ,, i set it to make the ride feel better ,, u will have to play with the psi on it ,,i run mine at 45 duals ,, tag axle 30 ,, but i do put more psi in the tags when i am in crosswinds ,, i can do it from the drivers seat .
As for the gas station air compressors (NO) they don't have enough flow to over come the pressure of the tire ,, i would have a tire dealer or truck stop fill them when needed ,, if u don't have a compressor at home 
But again JMO   :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

OK I am confused as hell Rod on how you can FILL/ADJUST your air in a tire while sitting in driver seat while driving.???I it impossible to put air in a tire while it is turning while going down the road. Please tell how you can do that and I will patent it and make me several millions of dollars.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

Tom I do as Nash, I run cold air pressure at 85 psi per recommended by the manufacture. I have a tire chart next to the drive seat that tell me the same. My tires are only 2 years old, when installed they put it to 95 psi each tire, why I don't know, but advised them to lower to the recommended pressure. I follow what they say so for no problem. Good luck on yours :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 30, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

Think Rod is talking about the air ride system Hollis.  But, you know Rod he may have figured out a way to air up the tires while riding down the road.   :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

I know what he was saying , but he said it wrong, and I was picking at him. he will know what I was saying


----------



## akjimny (Jul 30, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

Sorry Hollis - Uncle Sam already has vehicles you can change the tire pressure on while moving.  So do most concrete trucks that I've seen.  It's awkward and the hoses hang out to the side, but it's been done.


----------



## LEN (Jul 31, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

I don't see Rod said anything bass akwards. He runs x in his tires and adjusts the AIR-RIDE from the drives seat IE; air bags and also adjusts the tag-axle pressure.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 31, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

There should be a factory sticker either on the door or door frame of the driver's side door that will list the recommended tire pressures for both the front and rear tires.  Those are the pressures I would use.  As for the pressure in the air ride system, I would go with whatever is comfortable on the road.  Start out a little high and bleed down or carry a 12 volt air compressor.  Mine will get up to 250 psi.  It does get hot and takes a while, but it works.


----------



## thomasamski (Jul 31, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

Thank you everyone. The tire situation is solved and my rig needs to go back to the dealer next week because the air assisted suspension system leaks. Good that it's under warranty.


----------



## vanole (Aug 1, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

thomasamski,

I agree with C Nash and the weighing of your RV.  You really need to know your axle weights to properly inflate your tires.  You would be surprised at how much "Stuff" you pack into your RV and don't want to run the risk of overloading your rig.  Here is a link to the Firestone website that has easy to use worksheets that help you determine this    http://www.firestonetrucktires.com/us_eng/rv/index.asp
The brochure is a good read also.

I can't help you with the suspension question but reading your last post I see you are taking it in for warranty work.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 2, 2010)

RE: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

Please keep in mind that the air assisted suspension has small airbags and take little air to inflate. Using a full size compressor may quickly over inflate the bags.  Adjustments should be made by inflating or deflating a couple of pounds at a time. My manual says 40-90psi.  I adjust based on how loaded I am....wait I mean how heavy I am..Have fun with the MH


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 22, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

Jim, do U really mean how heavy YOU are? or how heavy your MH is. HAHAHA :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Aug 23, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

Rod - Your answer above has got me confused  :laugh:  :laugh:  The sticker on the door of my MH says to inflate the tires to 80 psi in the rear and 65 psi in the front.  The tire sidewall says max psi is 80.  Do I understand you correctly that you put the max psi per the tire sidewall in both the front and rear tires, never mind what the factory sticker recommends??.  

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

Jim ,, yes i do ,, Michelin states that there tires "are to be run " at the tire specs ,, but either way ,, my sticker says to run tires at 78psi front 80 rear ,, so i figure i will run them all at 80psi ,, and BTW ,, these are the Michelin xps Rib tires ,, for heavy duty trucks ,, they are made to take alot of overloading ,, i guess that is why they want them set at the tire specs ,, JMO ,, but  this is the third set i have bought ,, and never had a problem one outta them ,, but at over 200 bucks a tire ,, i better not   this MH and last MH ,, i had to replace 8 tires ,, yes 8 ,, i have tag axles on this one the other one ,, both ran me in the range of over 3 grand , for tires ,, and that was at cost ,, not retail ,,


----------



## akjimny (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

Okay Rod, I guess I'll try running 80 psi in the fronts.  I managed to wear out one front tire on the way up here to Alaska this spring, but I think that was from knocking the front end out of alignment.  May 80 psi will help with that.  I'll try it.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

Jim ,, i am only stating what works for me ,, but one thing ,, u might not like the ride at 80psi ,, u can feel every crack in the hiways ,, well i can ,, and i have air ride suspension :O ,, but i have found that the higher the pressure the better it helps with the sway and rocking ,, i can control the side sway with the psi in the tags ,, but agin JMO


----------



## akjimny (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: Tire, suspension psi questions ...

Rod - I know what you mean about feeling every crack in the road.  Those expansion strips in those mid-West concrete roads just wham bam and jar my dentures loose.  But if I don't like 80 pounds in the fronts, I can always let some out.


----------

